# Why choose a Roubaix over a Madone?



## thebluedog (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm contemplating an entry level Madone or Roubaix (due to price). I realize that both have a different geometry and will ride differently. I've only been able to test ride a Madone. Overall impression was good to neutral. I haven't been able to test ride a Roubaix due to availability in a larger size. I only hear positive things about the Roubaix's....seems everybody loves 'em. 
I'm using the bike for longer rides and don't intend to compete. 
Why should I choose a Roubaix?

Thanks for your input!

H


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'd suggest riding both the Roubaix and Tarmac (among others) before deciding. You may also want to peruse the Trek forum for threads relating to the new Madones reliability.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

thebluedog said:


> I'm contemplating an entry level Madone or Roubaix (due to price). I realize that both have a different geometry and will ride differently. I've only been able to test ride a Madone. Overall impression was good to neutral. I haven't been able to test ride a Roubaix due to availability in a larger size. I only hear positive things about the Roubaix's....seems everybody loves 'em.
> I'm using the bike for longer rides and don't intend to compete.
> Why should I choose a Roubaix?
> 
> ...



I rode both before I chose the Roubaix. Here was my reasoning.

A) the Madone had a wierd issue. The front end felt like a "regular" carbon bike when you hit hard edges. The rear did exactly what they said with the seat mast, it added comfort. So when the rear hit the same hard edge it wasn't a uniform feeling...kinda like...thud...cush, thud...cush. Not a game breaker but wierd.

B) the Madone front end definitely wanted to turn. It wasn't twitchy per se when paying attention but I could see it being a LITTLE twitchy after 5 odd hours in the saddle with my brain frying. Again not game breaking but still it was there but I am the type of person who likes what I call cruise missle handling, it goes exactly where I want to go but only when I want it to, like my old Colnago Master Light. The Trek is a little more like a sidewinder, it is constantly telling you it wants to turn.

C) Lots more madones out there, I like being at least a little different.

D) this was the main deal breaker. I don't buy complete bikes because I like campy. I buy frame sets. When I bought my Roubaix pro in 2009 a Pro was MSRPing at $1900.00 for frame fork and seat post. The Trek Madone 5 series frame, fork and seat mast was MSRPing at 2800.00. 

The Specialized shop also went so far (since the color I wanted was out of stock)as to order a complete bike, let me keep the crank with the frame fork and seat post, and still sold it to me for the MSRP, so I basically got more bike for the buck. Specialized for the most part is just as good a bike as Trek, I wouldn't say one is clearly better than the other, they just tend to hit better price points.


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

Definitely try to find a Roubaix to test ride. I picked up the 11 Roubaix Elite Apex and being my first road bike, I didn't want to make a mistake. I took the Madone, Allez, Tarmac, and Roubaix down the road, I ruled out the Madone almost right away. It just didn't feel right to me and I definitely noticed a difference between carbon and aluminum. I'm 100% happy with my Roubaix. I'm far from being an expert and I only have 2 rides on my new bike totaling 43 miles, but so far it's awesome.


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

Madone = meh. It did nothing for me. A nice enough bike but it felt mass produced and mediocre in nearly every regard.

The Roubaix made me feel like a better rider. The handling was more stable and the power transfer was incredible. It is a very smooth riding bike that allows just the right amount of road feedback.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

'Cuz the Roubaixs are awesomer!!  
Heh. 
You are comparing apples to oranges though- as PJ352 mentioned, to really compare apples to apples, test a Tarmac to the Madone.
That said, I think unless you're looking for a hardcore dedicated racing bike, the Roubaix is a fantastic choice!
The "relaxed" geometry is far more comfortable on long rides, and as Lackluster mentioned, the ability to fit fat(tish) tires is very welcomed- sometimes I'll take mine on (short) off road trails and it works fine. Stiff, but forgiving of potholes and rough roads.

Definitely work out a way to test a Roubaix and a Madone back-to-back though. And buy whichever one feels better.


----------

